# APC Down



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't know what is up with it but I can tell you that I am going threw withdraws though. JK.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Hello, APC is currently closed for maintenance and upgrades. We anticipate being back online shortly.

The site was sold, and they are switching servers.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

> Hello, APC is currently closed for maintenance and upgrades. We anticipate being back online shortly.
> 
> The site was sold, and they are switching servers.


Thanks!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ITS BACK UP!!!!!!!!!!

yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Its down on my computer and up in my brothers computer..


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> ITS BACK UP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yay!!!!!!!!


LOL, what are you talking about? Its not up.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it is for me, only like 10 people have posted so far.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Down for almost 2 days, up for about an hour or so this PM, down now.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Likely DNS tables are being updated across the net, should be up stable tomorrow. Thanks for the update fishman....


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Its working fine for me. Maybe clear your cache and cookies


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

It's up for me.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Yup, it's working again. Bigstick hit it on the nose. Thanks for your patience guys. The new owners seem really cool and are excited to help us grow. We're looking forward to working with TPT to make this hobby grow.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry but not quite up completely yet. Here's something strange. I can log on with my laptop but not my desktop. Same browser, same Comcast connection. How's that for strange?!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Same thing with me. Works on PC, but not my notebook. HMmmmm


----------



## CherylH (Jan 2, 2007)

I had that going on too--worked on one computer but not the other. Clearing cookies, etc. still didn't work. I tried rebooting and am able to get on.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah..Maybe Monday it will be up and running like it use too


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooo, it stopped wrking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

I was still having problems with my desktop even though the laptop was working. I did what CherylH suggested and did a reboot on the desktop and it connected to APC, no problem. Thanks Cheryl, leave it to a teacher!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Yup..reboot, all good


----------



## CherylH (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad it helped.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Still not working for me and I have had a PM that I can't read


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Works fine for me- and I haven't done a reboot or cleaned my cache or anything...? TexGal says she can only get on sporadically and gets the "please wait" message... how odd?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I was in for a minute. Then its off again:icon_frow


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Works fine for me- and I haven't done a reboot or cleaned my cache or anything...? TexGal says she can only get on sporadically and gets the "please wait" message... how odd?


I appreciate the vote of confidence but I can't get on at all. All I have gotten is email notfications of pm messages... rebooted and everything.... 

It says:
Hello, APC is currently closed for maintenance and upgrades. We anticipate being back online shortly


lauraleellbp- I think you must be special! :icon_smil


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, we all know THAT! 

(JK!!!)

Did you try the emptying out your cache and cookies like Bigstick suggested?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

It is working for me. I have a feeling that some of you guys might be going through ISPs that don't update their DNS servers regularly.

Go to Start >> Run and hit enter
Type cmd 
and hit enter again.

It will open up a DOS window.

Type nslookup
then type aquaticplantcentral.com and hit enter. You should get the following:

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: aquaticplantcentral.com
Address: 205.134.233.216

If the IP address doesn't match the one that you have above, then you are being directed to what is probably the old server with the old host.

Edit: if that is the case, you might want to add or change one of your DNS servers to one that is resolving the domain properly or call your ISP and tell them to HUP their nameservers.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Biscuit Slayer that's what's happening to me. I can't do your directions. It won't work for me. My son says it should work in a day or so. Has anyone told APC that this is happening. I don't understand why they just don't have a redirect like other places do when they change servers.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I can get in on my kids' computer, but not on mine. I've emptied cache and cookies, and restarted the computer to no avail. On the kids' computer, all I had to do was empty cache and cookies and it worked just fine. Strange.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Some of you guys might be going through ISPs that don't update their DNS servers regularly.
> 
> Open up a DOS window. Type nslookup
> then type aquaticplantcentral.com and hit enter. You should get the following:
> ...


Also check the IP address for www.aquaticplantcentral.com... it should be the same as the one above. Here, I was getting the correct address for aquaticplantcentral.com but the old address (74.52.129.97) for the www version of the address, which explains why it would work for a bit (when I was accessing the site without www), then stop... as soon as I clicked any link that had the whole web site address in it and got sent to www.aquaticplantcentral.com (at the old address).

To fix this I had to RESTART MY WIRELESS ROUTER. It also acts as a DNS cache, and was holding onto the old address.


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

You shouldn't need to reboot or restart either the computer or the modem/router.

From a command prompt flush the dns cache.

Start
Run
Type _cmd_
in the dos window at the command prompt
_ipconfig /flushdns_

Also repairing your network connection will flush any dns entries.


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2008)

anyone had any luck on the site yet? I tried accessing it and its still down.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

It works somewhat ok for me. I can log in , but it loads up very slow and also loads with the style sheet working improperly. Its all jacked up ever sense the change..


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it works fine for me, but the problem is, the search function takes FOREVER!! and it doesnt even yield results.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

For me, it works about 50% of the time..


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been on for a while now, but it's very slow.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

It was OK after the initial changeover to the new server but it has gotten worse. 

I'm not going back until it's safe to come out and play. Besides we have this forum!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

*APC is back*

All the problems are fixed now, in fact its on steroids, running faster than it ever has! Pages are loading lightning fast! No error messages Numero uno is back.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 10, 2007)

I was on APC last night at home and it worked really well considering I have dial-up. I'm trying to get my morning fix at work and I get an error message that the requested URL/ was not found on this server. I've tried both Firefox and Internet Explorer. Is anyone else having problems? I'd really hate to lose my ability to check things out at work since everything loads so much faster here.


----------

